# going by his build, will he suit reining



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

he looks really tall, idk about reining, maybe more an english horse... he has uber long legs most reiners ive seen are pretty compact horses... but i am no expert just sharin my opinion...


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, I'm not pro either, but most reining horses I have seen have been quite stocky. Not sure if it matters at all, just what I've seen. He's beautiful btw, and the yard hes in is gorgeous!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

In all honesty... I don't like his build. He's got a shallow heart girth. His neck ties in too low to his shoulders and is quite ewe necked. I prefer a lower set tail than he has. I like it to be further down the POB. And his end legs seem to be post legged. Not sure what he could do well in. 

Why are you keeping him a stallion? Just out of curiousity...how is he bred?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Although any horse can be taught to rein at a lower level and any horse can benefit from the training. To justify the expense of training and to be competitive you need not only a horse bred to rein which helps a lot but you must have a horse built to rein or they have a hard time doing the maneuvers and even more so staying sound.

Nothing about this horse scrams reiner to me. I would not give him a second look when looking for a reining prospect.

His hip is seek his stifles and hocks are too straight. His pastures on long and his shoulder and neck tie in wrong. His dose not look well balanced. Could be his age lack if muscling the angle of the picture or all of the above. 

Again if you are looking for a lower level reiner he could work OK but you are going to have a hard time being competitive on him and you will have a hard time recouping your cost.


Here are a couple of good examples of what a reiners build should look like.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, he doesnt realy look like a reiner. to be honest he doesnt even look like a quarter horse lol. Looks more like a paso fino or something. I wouldnt keep him a stud.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

buckoff - i see your point about the neck but my opinion on that is that he needs exercise and muscle on his neck. that didnt pop up until he started putting on all the weight. he is still growing and stuff at the moment and he has already changed so much since we got him that there are some things that arent worrying about *me at the moment*. i probably should have waited until he stops growing and fills out more before i posted pics

i dont want to sound rude but i hate it when people ask why you are keeping a horse a stallion. and while it is something that i think is my business and no one elses i will explain myself. firstly, hes nearly 4. i got him 2 weeks after his 3rd birthday. he was so undernourished and his growth had been very stunted and through all that his boy bits hadnt dropped. its only been the last 6 weeks or so, since it warmed up funnily enough, that they have dropped and hes started to really bulk up. so lack of having anything to cut means i cant cut him. secondly, he is very well bred. his dam was a champ halter horse and his father was a good reiner. not the best but did very well for himself. going back about 2 generations there is nothing but reining and halter horse blood. the two generations behind that are all U.S. horses apart from two australian horses. ive looked into the horses i can find information on and while he doesnt carry all champion lines, he is for all intents and purposes, well bred. i do want to find out more information on his IMP lines though. and thirdly, thats just the choice ive made...at the moment. it may well change but if he isnt gelded by his 5th birthday i likely wont ever geld him. 

honeysuga & dynamite - hes not really that tall. he is a tad under 14.2hh at the moment

and i know he doesnt look much like what americans are used to with their qh horses but i can guarantee hes a qh. he is registered and i have his papers. 

i still think i will go ahead with the breaking/training. i dont want to go high level with it anyways. mostly i enjoy the discipline and level of training that reiners have. thanks for everyones comments


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so you want to keep him a stud so he will get musclyier and bigger??? I dont think thats a bad idea, especially since he was a rescue and he will be developing later, the testoterome might help him bulk up alot.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yes thats the main reason exactly


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

First of all reining is 10% confo and 90% skill he doesn't look like a reiner to me but once he grows some muscle that might change and second reining is a ton of work for anyone without expierence. I would try some trail or games.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think he's an all together bad looking horse. I don't like his neck attachment/withers or his pasterns, but otherwise he's not too shabby. However I don't seem like he would make a good reiner/performance horse conformationally. 

Training though is never bad. If you just want to stay at low levels, go for it. If nothing else, he will become soft and responsive.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

tasia - while this side of it is new to me my interest was piqued by riding a reining horse once and loving it. wasnt too bad at it either lol im also going to be continuing education for arizona and myself with his trainer so ill think we'll be ok considering im not looking at going pro or anything

spastic dove - its the soft and responsive part that really appeals to me


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I can agree on keeping him a stallion longer to help him physically. I've seen it done several times....ultimately, the horse was gelded but after the weight and muscle had been established. BUT the horse still have the "thought" of that testosterone running through it's system... so you have to be aware of what your doing. I wouldnt breed to your horse...but he does seem to be falling behind when it comes to maturing.

Lower level reining would be just fine. The true test is to get on him and see if he WANTS to do it. If he's fine with it, your trainers fine with it, and your fine with it... lower level is a good place to start learning.
I've learned with ewe necked horses that the topline can be strengthened...but you have to do it consistantly. Bring it up to your trainer once he's broke out.

Good luck.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

nrhareiner - My horses i built JUST like your horse but mine is a cutter from Wyoming but ive started him in games. My horse is more of a buckskin and he has an JD brand on his shoulder but otherwise he looks just like him.

JazzyRider- I have a pro trained reining mare that i just found out was pro trained she is alot taller then your horses probably stands bout 16'1 and she is a great reiner i am tuning her up on her spins and her stops are coming great again but dont let people tell you that just cause the horses is tall means it wont be a good reiner my friend has a 15'2 hand 3 year old gelding that is breed for team penning and they own both stud and mare but the gelding stand taller then both and he's only three and my friends own dad told him that his horse will suck at team penning cause he's tall but thing is he already has acouple of champ titles under his belt so dont go off of what other people tell you!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

He is very long legged, he needs more muscle build to him before you even really think about reining. Once his testorne kicks in, he will get the cresty neck, and will eventually muscle up. It also depends on your riding schedule, as well as what your feeding him.

I would personally use him for cutting, roping, or even possibly barrel racing.

he is quite a lovely looking boy though


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360 (Nov 17, 2009)

if hes a quarter horse, i say those are the perfect all around horses. the best kind of horses in my opinion, other than a TB. and as long as he is willing you can get him to do what ever you want him to do. just make sure you train him properly, and just have fun with him. once he gets does growing completely, and you no his riding abilities i think you will be able to better judge what he can excel in. like my quarter horse, i just played around with a few things. First i started english, cause thats what I wanted to do, and then i tried jumping.. and well my horse is very stocky, and to be honest he looks weird in a english saddle.. so i figured english is not for him. he trail rides amazingly. and ive tried barrels now, and he seems to really like it and he has the speed and attitude to do it. so im sticking with barrels for now. Horses are so smart, im sure you could do a multiple of things with him, not just reining. try barrels or pole bending, i bet he would be good at that if hes got speed. and its completely your choice whether you want to cut him or not. who cares about what others say.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

by op: honeysuga & dynamite - hes not really that tall. he is a tad under 14.2hh at the moment

ohhh, I thought he was much taller, on that note, I gotcha, he just needs a bit of muscle and hell look more qh-y. Though he doesn't look like an American qh, I was not at all meaning don't go for it. I think some people dont know that qhs look different in australia, I didnt till you told me... I say go for it, you never know he might suprise everyone and be a champ! What are his lines?


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Tasia said:


> First of all reining is 10% confo and 90% skill he doesn't look like a reiner to me but once he grows some muscle that might change and second reining is a ton of work for anyone without expierence. I would try some trail or games.


I agree but I disagree at the same time. I think horses with some conformation faults that you wouldn't normally like can make great reiners (I had a mare and a gelding that were long backed, but they could stop when they want too)

However, now I have a more short compact mare (her back looks long because she is short, long maybe in proportion to her -- but really her back isnt long at all). Boy do I feel the difference. Everything is much easy for her.

A horse with good conformation is going to have an easier time doing the manuvers, which in the end may make them have more will. Horses with major flaws are going to have a hard time, it may even cause them pain which may reduce their will.

At the same time horses who may not look conformationally suited may be good at it. 

I don't think you can put how much to weigh conformation and will in percentages. I think it varies on a number of things, such as how bad the conformation flaws are (there are some horses with such serious complications that they won't be able to rein that well no matter their will).

As for the horse in question...looking at him...if I personally was looking for a reiner I would pass him over. I agree with NRHA on his conformational issues.

Lower level reining sure, but I have a hard time seeing him being a really sucessful reining horse, doesn't matter if his daddy was....like any sire they have they good and their bad - not that he is the bad - but you can't base a horses talent completely of their daddy. Of course you breed to a good dad in hopes of getting a really good reiner, but that doesn't matter. In fact, the mare is just as important if not more important. Even then, you can get crop outs that just don't have what it takes. Maybe the sire and dam weren't suited to each other, maybe it was just an unlucky situation. 

I think he's a cute boy, but doesn't scream reiner to me. Maybe he'll surprise me.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

jazzyrider said:


> tasia - while this side of it is new to me my interest was piqued by riding a reining horse once and loving it. wasnt too bad at it either lol im also going to be continuing education for arizona and myself with his trainer so ill think we'll be ok considering im not looking at going pro or anything
> 
> spastic dove - its the soft and responsive part that really appeals to me


ok sorry I have a hard time telling a persons a expierencre level over the internet. If you are up for it I would do it. He may be a good starter reiner.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

StylishK said:


> I agree but I disagree at the same time. I think horses with some conformation faults that you wouldn't normally like can make great reiners (I had a mare and a gelding that were long backed, but they could stop when they want too)
> 
> However, now I have a more short compact mare (her back looks long because she is short, long maybe in proportion to her -- but really her back isnt long at all). Boy do I feel the difference. Everything is much easy for her.
> 
> ...


totally true, a horse with good confo is easier to work with in SOME places.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Training can do a whole lot about teaching a horse how to carry themselves. He would probably do okay at the lower levels but what really bothers me about him is that he stands so camped out. He may have trouble getting his back end up underneath himself to really sit down on his hocks. However, I would go ahead and give it a try and worst case scenario, you will end up with a well trained horse that you ride trails on. LOL.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tasia said:


> First of all reining is 10% confo and 90% skill he doesn't look like a reiner to me but once he grows some muscle that might change and second reining is a ton of work for anyone without expierence. I would try some trail or games.


So you saying that just because you have never tried it you never should? Come on, for real?

There is only one way people are going to get good at something, doing it! If reining or cutting or ANYTHING is what you want to do, get on it! Start doing it! 

Don't be thinking "Oh, you know what? That's alot of work. And I don't think I'll be very good at it, so I won't do it!" Where's that gonna get you in life. 

I'm an expereinced rider with very little reining experiece that is not going to stop me from following my dreams. I bought myself a fantastic little reining filly and have her in with proven reining trainer. Of course I will take lessons before I show her, but just because it takes alot of experience doesn't mean I'm not going to do it.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

^^Agree with the above. People always underestimate each other and be rude. The OP are not going pro, I see no problem with you and your horse learning reining. You are in it for the fun and joy, not money. Go for it! =]

Nothing in life is easy, I don't know why people try and crush others dreams. You may not have the best horse for reining, and you are a beginner. So what? I know that my boy isn't the best horse for barrels, and I have no expierence. But will that stop me? No. People can put my and my horse down all they want, but I won't quit. 

Live your dreams and desires, just get out there and do it. We (even they) started somewhere. No one is 'born' a perfect reiner, and no horse is 'born' a perfect reiner.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great advice ChevyPrincess! BTW I'm sure you and your boy will kick *** in barrels, you have the mind set to take you far!  

We only get good at something by doing it!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch & ChevyPrincess ^^ agreed with ya both! Go for it!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

All I have to say is that even though most of the people on here say he does not look "conformationally" fit to be a reining horse, does not mean he can't do it or shouldn't. Like you said, jazzyrider, he is still young and has a lot of physical growing up to do yet. If you want to make him a reining horse, than you go for it girl! And once you get him, even close to where you want him, physically and decent at reining, I want to see a video and I want you to show everyone on here just how well he does. I'm not disagreeing with anyone or trying to start a confrontation, just giving some extra support cuz I know when it's needed, and it's needed! lol GOOD LUCK!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

BTW, I TOTALLY agree with chevyprincess, you couldn't have said it better girl!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Id like to see more pics, once he gains some muscle


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Training can do a whole lot about teaching a horse how to carry themselves. He would probably do okay at the lower levels but what really bothers me about him is that he stands so camped out. He may have trouble getting his back end up underneath himself to really sit down on his hocks. *However, I would go ahead and give it a try and worst case scenario, you will end up with a well trained horse that you ride trails on.* LOL.


 
I agree reining training can benefit EVERY horse, and if it works out and her turns out to be suited to reining then perfect!!!! But if he doesn't its not really a waste of time or money because your going to have a horse that is soo well trained.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey thanks guys. i feel the very same way myself. ive tried nearly all disciplines except this and with a solid background its more the intricacies that need refining. wow thats a lot of big words lol as has been said everyone starts somewhere. this horse cost me nothing to buy and yes, he will cost me to have him trained as i am sending somewhere good but that training is going to be with us not just through low level comp, but out on trail rides and on the ground for the rest of his life. if i do well but he doesnt excel then i will upgrade. i have a little filly here who is also a reining posibility. that girl can stop and turn on a ten cent piece  anyway, getting off track a bit. all im saying is you cant take part in a billy cart race in a finely tuned sports car. nor can you learn to drive in one...get my drift 

lacyloo - dont worry. there will be more pics

pechos - hehehehe i will get video. i will never argue with people that they are wrong...i will show them they are wrong  im not implying anyone is wrong in their opinions by saying that either 

but all in all, we'll just see how he goes. hes still a teenager in people time. im hanging out until he hits his mid twenties and buffs up a bit more lol


----------



## Flex Horse (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jazzyrider, 

We are lucky as QLD has one of the strongest reining comunity in the country & you are situated close to many top trainers and competition grounds. Reining is a great sport and the foundation your chosen trainer puts on your horse will be inavaluable to all aspects of your horsemanship, even if you just choose to show at lower levels. There are pleanty of beginner clinics on throughout the year and beginner shows to make it easier for people to enter the sport. There will even be non-sanctioned beginner classes at our state show.

But beware, once you start Reining.....you will become addicted! 

If you want more information on reining in QLD visit our new website: www.qrha.org.au. You should try and come along to the QLD State Show at Gatton to get a better feel for the people, horses and the sport!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Flex Horse said:


> Hi Jazzyrider,
> 
> We are lucky as QLD has one of the strongest reining comunity in the country & you are situated close to many top trainers and competition grounds. Reining is a great sport and the foundation your chosen trainer puts on your horse will be inavaluable to all aspects of your horsemanship, even if you just choose to show at lower levels. There are pleanty of beginner clinics on throughout the year and beginner shows to make it easier for people to enter the sport. There will even be non-sanctioned beginner classes at our state show.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! i rang you about 6 months ago regarding this boy. i was the chick who called you from greg grants  hahaha thats trippy 

he is broken in now but i ended up sending him somewhere else for breaking and then was going to approach you about training. sadly i made a bad choice with where to send him for breaking and had to pull him out early and now have a horse who i am struggling to remouth and am nursing a slipped disc in my neck from him at the moment  and one day when i can get him following his head and moving off my leg ill be a happy girl. very very poorly broken 

its gunna be a long, slow track getting him to any point where i can even think of what discipline he will be good for now which is sad. he is a wonderful horse that was messed up by the person i sent him too. you probably know them actually, they know/know of you but i wont mention their name in here.

will definitely be at gatton. was there last year with lorelei payne and neil watson. thats where i first saw you do your thing with your horses  wont be riding obviously but will be there to watch

and dont worry, i know ill get addicted  just need to get myself a horse going so i can start  i have a 2 year old filly here who, i think, is built much better for reining. problem is the poor darlin forgot to grow lol shes a whole 13.1hh


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If I was looking for a young reining prospect, I probably wouldn't go for him. But as previously mentioned, you could probably do some lower level stuff. Don't think you'll go very far though.

Maybe you could just get into like barrels or team penning with him, if you're looking for a western sport thats not WP or cutting. How exactly is he bred? Does he have any working cowhorse bloodlines?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Isnt this an older thread. If so I won't bother commenting.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Jazzy Rider just wondering who the Sire and Dam is of this fella?

Is he by any chance Sprint Bred? He looks very Similar to a Sprint bred QH gelding that was kept at the same agistment property as my Gelding on the gold coast two years back.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

his dam is salhavens highland cafe and his sire is vapour command. i dont think he is sprint bred. his dam was a halter horse i believe and father was a reiner or cutter. cant remember. you can look him up on aqha. q64307


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Tasia said:


> Isnt this an older thread. If so I won't bother commenting.


it is an older thread and i have decided not to rein him anymore but if you have something to say by all means, say it


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a shame your not going into the Sport!! Im about to start a two year old myself and do reining and i haven' been riding western since i was twelve but im so over English and from what i have found in the Reining industry already in Australia is that they are really supportive of people wanting to get into it.. its great unlike alot of the other disciplines here were its so cut throat i have seen small children thrown of ponies at shows and snotty mothers do no more than give a sideways glance.. good luck with what ever you do with him


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

bethsone said:


> That's a shame your not going into the Sport!! Im about to start a two year old myself and do reining and i haven' been riding western since i was twelve but im so over English and from what i have found in the Reining industry already in Australia is that they are really supportive of people wanting to get into it.. its great unlike alot of the other disciplines here were its so cut throat i have seen small children thrown of ponies at shows and snotty mothers do no more than give a sideways glance.. good luck with what ever you do with him


ill still be getting into it dont worry about that :wink: i have a 2 year ols filly who is built much better for reining that i will use to start with. if i still like it and do well i will buy myself a better trained horse. i just dont want to spend the money on a trained one only to find out im not going to be that into it. i do enjoy but reining horses are expensive so i want to be sure before i buy up 

the reining world is very welcoming here. i know a few people from that world and they are all fantastic people and so helpful.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh thats great then


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I didnt have anything to say I thought I could reccomend some good training books for reining.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ah ok  i have a dvd by doug mulholland which i have found to be very interesting and something i will use when my filly is up and running. i also have a couple of books by...hmmm, i cant remember the name of the author now. they are in boxes. i havent unpacked that box since we moved 15 months ago lol but by all means, please recommend if you think there is something that will be helpful to me


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Al Dunning has many intesting books out and there is new one by Stacey Westfall.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oooo i love stacey westfall. ill have to have a look for that


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't read through this thread, so forgive me if I'm just repeating what's been said, but IMO a reining horse should be of definite downhill build, and with shorter legs. Just my $0.02 ;-)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> but IMO a reining horse should be of definite downhill build, and with shorter legs. Just my $0.02 ;-)


Not. Although QH in general apear to be down hill built it is not something you want in a reiner. A bit down hill can work IF and only IF they move up hill. If not they will have a hard time lifting their shoulder in the stop and the turn.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Really? I've heard exactly the opposite, but my sources probably aren't that reliable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Really? I've heard exactly the opposite, but my sources probably aren't that reliable
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just like NRHAreiner said. Reiners need to be uphill. My horse is slightly down hill causing some problems.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not even so much up hill either. Even is the true goal and again it has more to do with how the horse moves. You can have a horse built down hill who moves up hill and the other way around too. Reiners need to be able to lift their shoulder brake in the middle and tuck their rear. A horse who is too short will have problems in these areas. A horse too long will have problems in other areas.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm...well since he's pretty short, than with way more muscle, as others have stated, than I think he will look like a reining horse. In my opinion, any horse can do just about anything it wants, of course there are some exceptions, but I think your horse will have no problem with reining. I'm glad he was rescued and that you are giving him a good home with you. He looks really sweet, and healthy!!


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> Not. Although QH in general apear to be down hill built it is not something you want in a reiner. A bit down hill can work IF and only IF they move up hill. If not they will have a hard time lifting their shoulder in the stop and the turn.


Very true. 

Brandi is downhill, and while generally she doesn't have any problems, once and awhile she will stop thinking about lifting and you will feel her get stiff in her shoulders. Lucky for us though once you get her thinking about it again its not an issue haha.


----------

